# fa tres anys



## Azzurra

Hola 
Aquí va mi pregunta, que es un poco retorcida, pido disculpa de antemano  A ver si me entendéis, es un problema de "consecutio temporum"...
Estoy en el tiempo presente y estoy contando un hecho pasado (pretérito indefinido); luego cuento otro hecho pasado y lo introduzco diciendo "recordo que, fa tres anys, vaig sentir una angoixa semblant etc." (o sea, siempre con pretérito indefinido) Este "_*fa *_tres anys" introduce un momento pasado pero sin precisar si es antes del otro hecho pasado que estoy contando? Si se tratara de un momento anterior al otro, habría dicho "tres anys _*abans*_", correcto?  
Grazie...


----------



## Lurrezko

Azzurra said:


> Hola
> Aquí va mi pregunta, que es un poco retorcida, pido disculpa de antemano  A ver si me entendéis, es un problema de "consecutio temporum"...
> Estoy en el tiempo presente y estoy contando un hecho pasado (pretérito indefinido); luego cuento otro hecho pasado y lo introduzco diciendo "recordo que, fa tres anys, vaig sentir una angoixa semblant etc." (o sea, siempre con pretérito indefinido) Este "_*fa *_tres anys" introduce un momento pasado pero sin precisar si es antes del otro hecho pasado que estoy contando? Si se tratara de un momento anterior al otro, habría dicho "tres anys _*abans*_", correcto?
> Grazie...



Es difícil hacerse a la idea sin ver el texto, pero si se tratara de un momento anterior al otro, dirías _recordo que tres anys abans havia sentit una angoixa semblant._


----------



## Namarne

De acuerdo. Porque "fa tres anys" se remonta tres años atrás con respecto al momento presente, mientras que "tres anys abans" habla, como dice Lurrezko, de un momento que se remonta tres años atrás con respecto a otro. 
(Una diferencia similar: "ahir" y "el dia anterior", o "la setmana passada" y "la setmana anterior").


----------



## Azzurra

Es un poco largo el pasaje en cuestión, pero si puede ayudar, lo transcribo:

_-Com vas saber que estaves malalta?

Un mal de panxa persistent, una biòpsia i una espera. Era dijous i em van dir que el dimarts següent em dirien els resultats. Es fa llarg esperar. Tot va quedar suspés, posposat, pendent. La meva vida i la de les persones que m'estimen, i això em va fer sentir incòmoda. Recordo que quan em vaig jubilar, fa tres anys, vaig sentir una angoixa semblant. Per primera vegada em sabia improductiva, passiva, i per unes__ setmanes vaig pensar que m'havia convertit, d'un dia per l'altre, en una absurda càrrega per la gent a qui abans aportava alguna cosa. Tot d'una, i quan de fet ja feia anys que era àvia, em veia com una velleta carregosa que els fills i els néts havien de protegir.

Afortunadament, aquella petita depressiò va durar poc i vaig tornar a ser la de sempre. Tanmateix, vaig recuperar aquella angoixa des del moment que es va plantejar la possibilitat que estigui greument malalta, i em vaig tornar a sentir desvalguda i em pesaven les mirades amoïnades que rebia a tota hora._ 

Por lo que se entiende del texto,  es un momento anterior al otro, pero tengo la duda acerca del significado de "fa", si puede significar también "abans" con respecto al momento en que descubre su malaltia... No sé si consigo hacerme entender...


----------



## Azzurra

Perfecto, ya me habéis aclarado... ahora entiendo, gracias a los dos


----------



## Lurrezko

Azzurra said:


> Es un poco largo el pasaje en cuestión, pero si puede ayudar, lo transcribo:
> 
> _-Com vas saber que estaves malalta?
> 
> Un mal de panxa persistent, una biòpsia i una espera. Era dijous i em van dir que el dimarts següent em dirien els resultats. Es fa llarg esperar. Tot va quedar suspés, posposat, pendent. La meva vida i la de les persones que m'estimen, i això em va fer sentir incòmoda. Recordo que quan em vaig jubilar, fa tres anys, vaig sentir una angoixa semblant. Per primera vegada em sabia improductiva, passiva, i per unes__ setmanes vaig pensar que m'havia convertit, d'un dia per l'altre, en una absurda càrrega per la gent a qui abans aportava alguna cosa. Tot d'una, i quan de fet ja feia anys que era àvia, em veia com una velleta carregosa que els fills i els néts havien de protegir.
> 
> Afortunadament, aquella petita depressiò va durar poc i vaig tornar a ser la de sempre. Tanmateix, vaig recuperar aquella angoixa des del moment que es va plantejar la possibilitat que estigui greument malalta, i em vaig tornar a sentir desvalguda i em pesaven les mirades amoïnades que rebia a tota hora._
> 
> Por lo que se entiende del texto,  es un momento anterior al otro, pero tengo la duda acerca del significado de "fa", si puede significar también "abans" con respecto al momento en que descubre su malaltia... No sé si consigo hacerme entender...



Yo creo que *fa tres anys* está bien usado. Habla de dos momentos del pasado, pero ambos desde la perspectiva actual.


----------



## Azzurra

Namarne said:


> De acuerdo. Porque "fa tres anys" se remonta tres años atrás con respecto al momento presente, mientras que "tres anys abans" habla, como dice Lurrezko, de un momento que se remonta tres años atrás con respecto a otro.
> (Una diferencia similar: "ahir" y "el dia anterior", o "la setmana passada" y "la setmana anterior").





Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo creo que *fa tres anys* está bien usado. Habla de dos momentos del pasado, pero ambos desde la perspectiva actual.



Eso es  una sintesis perfecta  (menos mal que me habéis entendido, a pesar de mis rodeos de palabras... )

Fins la propera


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> Es un poco largo el pasaje en cuestión, pero si puede ayudar, lo transcribo:
> 
> _-Com vas saber que estaves malalta?
> 
> Un mal de panxa persistent, una biòpsia i una espera. Era dijous i em van dir que el dimarts següent em dirien els resultats. Es fa llarg esperar. Tot va quedar suspés, posposat, pendent. La meva vida i la de les persones que m'estimen, i això em va fer sentir incòmoda. Recordo que quan em vaig jubilar, fa tres anys (tre anni fa), vaig sentir una angoixa semblant. Per primera vegada em sabia improductiva, passiva, i per unes__ setmanes vaig pensar que m'havia convertit, d'un dia per l'altre, en una absurda càrrega per la gent a qui abans aportava alguna cosa. Tot d'una, i quan de fet ja feia anys que (era da anni che/ ero diventata nonna già da diversi anni)era àvia, em veia com una velleta carregosa que els fills i els néts havien de protegir.
> 
> _
> Por lo que se entiende del texto,  es un momento anterior al otro, pero tengo la duda acerca del significado de "fa", si puede significar también "abans" con respecto al momento en que descubre su malaltia... No sé si consigo hacerme entender...



Els dos casos són diferents.

El 1r "fa" és *exactament *com en italià, però canvia de posició:

vaig fer alguna cosa *fa *tres anys -> ho fatto qualcosa tre anni *fa*

En el 2n cas, "_*fer *_[temps] *que*..." és equivalent a "*essere da *[tempo] *che*":

feia anys que no el veia -> era da anni che non lo vedevo


----------

